# What's your AR look like?



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been reading a few posts about people's AR's here lately and enjoy the pictures. I figured I'd start a thread for people to show what they're AR looks like. Hopefully there isn't another thread like this, if so I couldn't find it. 

I finished building mine a few months ago and have now begun building my next one.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Here are my two. Top - Colt 6920 LE and Bottom - Armalite AR10.

http://i1076.photobucket.com/albums/w445/specsniper89/ARs.jpg


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BAD ANGLE OF SHOOTING GROUND.. ACROSS POND IN DIRT AREA UNDER TREES BY FENCE,,,, THE GREEN LIGHT ON TOP IS THE BOMB AT NIGHT! BUT,,,, IT WORKS HAS YOU CAN SEE, DIDN'T EVEN JUMP! LOL :doowapstaPOOR BABY!sad_smiles


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I'm ready for the Zombie Wars. 6.8 SPC


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Fore grips.*

1. One of those on the bottom rail looks like it is made for blind window openings....is that right? I have never seen one. Tell us more?

2. The other is a more familiar perpendicular handle. How do y'all like those?

3. I have the usual removable Harris Bi-Pod....kind of heavy and in the way except on a shooting bench (or prone)


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is the Magpul AFG (Angled Fore Grip). The concept is to keep the arm and wrist in a more comfortable and controllable position. I personally did not like it, but there are several that do.

I apologize in advance for the poor quality cell phone pics. The battery was dead on my camera and I was too lazy to dive and get replacements.

Here is my 16" carbine with an Aimpoint ML3 2MOA.










And my 18" midlength with a Leupold Mark AR 4x12 Mildot. I switch back and forth with an ACOG (seen in my avatar).


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have 2...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

When I get through with mine.......


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> When I get through with mine.......


i think there is room for a pair of hanging nuts off the magazine..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wiredhernandez said:


> i think there is room for a pair of hanging nuts off the magazine..


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

for when I play golf with pooonchaser and 007!:slimer: I've added a strobe, scope and quite a few other things but can find the pic right now! I'm a soar looser for sure!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Yeah yeah...but....*

what kind of magazines are y'all using. I have three Heckler & Koch marine coated black mags...about $50 each at a good dealer. They are the slickest mags around IMO

"This is absolutely the best AR-15 magazine you can buy. Used for the H&K Model 416 and MR556. Manufactured by Heckler & Koch, some may be marked "For Law Enforcement Use". Maritime finish. This magazine features a super-slick follower with a silent, even-tension spring that makes it the choice for all military and LE ops teams. 30 Round .223. Made in Germany."


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ummmm,,, from a war in a desert,,,neighbor hooked me up!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wiredhernandez said:


> i think there is room for a pair of hanging nuts off the magazine..


After talking to a few people, black ones (which would match the gun) are too big and would throw the balance way off.
White ones would be fine as their supposedly smaller, but just wouldnt match.
So, I'll leave that option off for now.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a bunch of older USGI mags, PMAGS and some Thermolds. I have a few C-Products mags before they ran into a bunch of QC issues. All of them run or they get tossed in the trash.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

waterspout said:


> for when I play golf with pooonchaser and 007!:slimer: I've added a strobe, scope and quite a few other things but can find the pic right now! I'm a soar looser for sure!


Very nice spout... I pretty quick so you'll have to shoot fast. lol


----------



## KISSSORIA (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

just started building mine...put the slide fire bump stock on it.....WOW! shoots just like full auto and is a blast to shoot....scope and accessories are next


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

i just procured one, and will be buildong it out. I need sights, for starters, then alll the fancy beddazlement.


If anyone has sight for sale, speak up. I'm thinking Tru Glow, or some other holographic sight. Unless the "experts" convince me otherwise.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> i just procured one, and will be buildong it out. I need sights, for starters, then alll the fancy beddazlement.
> 
> If anyone has sight for sale, speak up. I'm thinking Tru Glow, or some other holographic sight. Unless the "experts" convince me otherwise.


Check these guys out for sights and other goodies. http://www.primaryarms.com/


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Noveske N4 18" barrel,Aimpoint Compm4s


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Can Killer


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple of my builds...

18" SPR .223 Wylde










18" SPR 6.5 Grendel










.204 Ruger 24" Shilen


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

*AR 15's*

Here are 2 of mine. My H-bar 5.56 and my Tony Rumore Tromix 50ae


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

DPMS .223 w/ all the goods :brew:


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Spots and Dots said:


> i just procured one, and will be buildong it out. I need sights, for starters, then alll the fancy beddazlement.
> 
> If anyone has sight for sale, speak up. I'm thinking Tru Glow, or some other holographic sight. Unless the "experts" convince me otherwise.


 If you don't have a railed gas block to where you can take off your front sight post, I suggest getting one and replacing your front sight with a flip up. Either mount it at the end of your foregrip, if it is a rail all the way to the gas block, or mount it on the gas block. A setup like this allows you to mount red dot sights(even a scope a lot of times) and still have your irons on there.

For iron sights, I like Troy products. I have these: https://www.primaryarms.com/Troy_Micro_Tritium_Front_Dioptic_Rear_Set_p/ssig-mcm-stbt-01.htm and love it. I can pick up the front sight in low light real easy.



Specsniper said:


> Check these guys out for sights and other goodies. http://www.primaryarms.com/


Agreed. Right now most of their eotech red dots come with a 3x magnifier for free!! Great deal! I have the EoTech 516.A65 and love it. Plus its NV compatible if you ever get to that.

For you guys that run scopes. Do you have a QD mount? I put a scope on my AR for hunting, but like to swap back to my EoTech for playing at the range. If you use a QD scope rail, who makes it, and does it hold its zero? I have been looking at the LaRue stuff, but **** they are expensive.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I have 2 LaRue QD mounts and a Burris one. LaRue are better by far.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I use the AD-Recon Mounts. Very solid mounts & holding zero has never been a problem here.

American Defense Product Page


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Chase4556 said:


> If you don't have a railed gas block to where you can take off your front sight post, I suggest getting one and replacing your front sight with a flip up. Either mount it at the end of your foregrip, if it is a rail all the way to the gas block, or mount it on the gas block. A setup like this allows you to mount red dot sights(even a scope a lot of times) and still have your irons on there.
> 
> For iron sights, I like Troy products. I have these: https://www.primaryarms.com/Troy_Micro_Tritium_Front_Dioptic_Rear_Set_p/ssig-mcm-stbt-01.htm and love it. I can pick up the front sight in low light real easy.
> 
> ...


I have the larue lt104 in the VFZ mounting system, not the QD. Instead of havin a QD lever, it has an index marking system that allows you to tighten back to the same tension you have your scope zeroed at. I've tried it and it works. I went w this bc I wouldn't be needing to change out optics so frequently, plus its $50 cheaper. Larue is expensive but worth every penny IMO


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

was ask several times so here... light is a ND 3x40 lazer genetics... not cheap but freaking awesome. animals never knew what hit them. Scope is a Nikon 3x9x40,, all you'll need and better optics than the big boys! the light is the key!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> I use the AD-Recon Mounts. Very solid mounts & holding zero has never been a problem here.
> 
> American Defense Product Page


I like those, I just need to figure out which ones I need. I don't think I need one that will move the scope forward. I already only have my stock about half way out when I shoot. I may pick one up when I get back stateside. Gotta have the AR ready for deer season.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

waterspout said:


> was ask several times so here... light is a ND 3x40 lazer genetics... not cheap but freaking awesome. animals never knew what hit them. Scope is a Nikon 3x9x40,, all you'll need and better optics than the big boys! the light is the key!


http://www.opticsplanet.net/laser-g...ser-designator-illuminator-w-scope-mount.html

like dat won?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

chase,,, can't get into weapons sites from here,, ND3x40 sub zero long distance. can't see which one you're showing me. It will reach way out there and no animal will see it at all.








*Long Distance Laser Designator Subzero Nd-3x40 *

$370 online

LASER GENETICS 40MM SUB ZERO GREEN LIGHT LG ND3X40SZ -- BH-LG ND3X40SZ -- The ND-3 x40 Laser Designators features a new 40mm lens and is part of the newest precision optical lighting instruments using advanced green laser technology. Rotating the collimator to more open settings provides plenty of illumination for closer objects or targets. Two CR123 3V batteries power the ND-3 x40. If you are planning a trip or outdoor adventure to colder climates of 40 F. or below, then the ND-3 x40 Subzero in. is better suited for you. This model is specifically designed to operate in subzero temperatures without loss of intensity or power


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

*My AR*

Stagg lower and RRA upper.
Hog slaying machine.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

waterspout said:


> chase,,, can't get into weapons sites from here,, ND3x40 sub zero long distance. can't see which one you're showing me. It will reach way out there and no animal will see it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the one.

So is the green light invisible to the animals eyes? Coyote, hogs, deer(not night hunting), *****, ect. ect. will not react? Thats pretty deadly.. I have a nikon prostaff 4-12, so by what you are saying you have great results with it. May have to look into one for christmas.  I think my dad would like it for up at the property.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Figured I'd add mine. Rock River Entry Operator 2.

Added a nikon prostaff 4-12x40. My buddy shooting it at the range:









Older picture right after I got it and threw on the EoTech:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Have a few here... Here's a couple of them:









Custom .308 that I built earlier this year for 'the cat'. I was going to put the Scorpion L3 Thermal Imager on it, but decided to leave it on the TAC-50. As of now I'm planning on putting a PS22-CGT in front of the Vortex Viper in a month or so. In the meantime, the ND30-50 provides the light.









This is my truck gun. Sendra 5.56, still a sweet little shooter after all these years...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> That is the one.
> 
> So is the green light invisible to the animals eyes? Coyote, hogs, deer(not night hunting), *****, ect. ect. will not react? Thats pretty deadly.. I have a nikon prostaff 4-12, so by what you are saying you have great results with it. May have to look into one for christmas.  I think my dad would like it for up at the property.


they won't flinch when you hit them with it! Never have,,, Just fall for some reason!:dance:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

DPMS 5.56 , ND3x50 , leupold 3x9x40 . Works every time !


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

another ND user! green.... 

Keith,, what's you light. looks sweet bro!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

waterspout said:


> another ND user! green....
> 
> Keith,, what's you light. looks sweet bro!


Sniper Hawg light. The destroyer

http://m.sniperhawglights.com/site/...7d4cf1971a57e7eb0d48863efee&fb_sig_network=fw

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

S&W MP15-22 new squirrel gun


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bigj said:


> S&W MP15-22 new squirrel gun


I want the .22 bad... soon, very soon!:cheers:


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

waterspout said:


> I want the .22 bad... soon, very soon!:cheers:


There SWEET shooter


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Larue baby!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Bravo Company 16 mid length upper
Bravo Company mod 4 charging handle 
Magpul MOE handguard
Magpul RVG forward grip
Spikes multi lower
Rock River LPK
Houge grip
Yankee Hill blot & carrier 
Magpul CTR stock
Heavy buffer
Magpul flip up rear sight

Picked up everything except the upper at Primary Arms in Pearland. It shoots smooth and is pretty light weight


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

jeeptex said:


> Larue baby!


x2


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

paslaw0311 said:


> x2


My Larue / And Advanced Armament Suppressor


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Spots and Dots said:


> i just procured one, and will be buildong it out. I need sights, for starters, then alll the fancy beddazlement.
> 
> If anyone has sight for sale, speak up. I'm thinking Tru Glow, or some other holographic sight. Unless the "experts" convince me otherwise.


I've got an Eotech XP2 I might be pulling off my M4. Gonna try one more time at the range. I favor iron sites.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*IF you all pray for my finances and I get a job soon...*

supposed to be ready in September... hope I can still pay for it by then!

Not the same scope and no RISR nor pod on stock

7.62 OBR


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Gosh, althouigh I am the ultimate thread killer (for a variety of reasons) I didn't mean to stop this one. It is 2cool to die now. Lets see the pics.

...besides, if I don't get a job soon this won't be mine when it comes ready anyways. I might need somebody here to think oooh pwetty and buy it if I can't scratch up enough $$$$$$


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

I went with 2 guns in 1:

Complete gun is Mega HGW 5.56 with Eotech.

Upper is RRA 6.8spc with 3-9x40 Vortex Viper (this one is a tack driver, get 1/2 MOA at 100yds with 95gr Barnes handloads).


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

My new Windham Varmint Exterminator. can't figure out how to rotate the @#$% pic, Doh!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*Rem 30 AR*

Remington R-15 in .30 RAR


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Lezz Go said:


> My new Windham Varmint Exterminator. can't figure out how to rotate the @#$% pic, Doh!


.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Too Tall!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Been meaning to get a pic up, but wanted to get the scope on first. DPMS 20" barrel, Simmons 3-9x50 scope. Still looking for its first victim..


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Some black guns and my AR its a High Standard in 5.56 made right here in Houston!!!!! Old post but a good one gives me plenty of ideas.Thanks...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mines still a virgin> LOL


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't have any AR's anymore, but I do have my FNH FS2000


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Got this DPMS about 6 weeks ago, still working up a load for it. Best group so far is 1 1/16". HogZilla light is very bright. Trigger mechanism had lots of creep but I polished it today with 2000 grit sand paper and it's now very smooth. Anxious to blast something with it.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow ruquick, that looks like something that came off the starship Enterprise.


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

My stag


----------

